# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [AdopteUnRongeur] Canaille, cochon d'Inde mâle castré

## AdopteUnRongeur

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Canaille
*Type:* Cochon d'Inde
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Canaille est un petit chon né au printemps 2021 issu d'un gros sauvetage  suite à saisie chez un particulier. Ce petit clown déborde dénergie et  a un petit caractère bien affirmé! Il aime les hamacs pour faire la  sieste, ou grimper sur une étagère. Il fait le foufou en courant et en  faisant des dérapages, il est très dynamique!! Avec l'humain il reste  sur ses gardes et ne se laisse pas facilement caresser ni prendre, il a  besoin de reprendre confiance. Pour l'instant il n'aime pas trop rester  dans les bras et a tendance à pincer si vous insistez, il préfère aller  gambader. Il se calmera peut-être en grandissant. Avec les copains il  est très excité malgré la castration et peut être agaçant mais pas  agressif! 
Il pourra être adopté seul, ou pour rejoindre un ou plusieurs chons si ceux ci le supportent.
Un duo a besoin a minima d'un espace équivalent à une cavy de 4 grilles sur 2. 

Canaille est adoptable sous contrat (http://www.adopte-un-rongeur.fr/asso...ons-dadoption/) à distance permettant les visites. Il se trouve à Creil (60). (adoptable en région parisienne sous certaines conditions)
Nous ne faisons ni les covoiturages, ni vie en extérieur.

----------


## AdopteUnRongeur

Canaille le coquin cherche toujours un foyer. Il a été castré.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

